# Facebook Pages



## frostedpineminis (Feb 25, 2012)

Thought maybe we could share facebook pages with foaling around the bend. Facebook pages allow for so much more information, more pictures and more fun! I would like to add more farms to my facebook as I love seeing all the pretty little babies.

hope this works, this system looks different, hopefully will be babies on my page in March

https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Frosted-Pine-Miniature-Horses/142267732484398?bookmark_t=page


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 25, 2012)

Here is mine you can also see our farm page by clicking on the top where it says Eagles Ring Farm but I mostly use my personal page Lori Geller

http://www.facebook....100001845717389

We have 1 mare due to foal this year 300 days mid april

Here is our farm page *please like us! *and I'll have to learn to update it more often, I never wanted to double post info so have kept it more to 1 page

http://www.facebook....171206492902557


----------



## LindaL (Feb 25, 2012)

Here is my personal page:

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1137037908

Here is my farm page:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/La-Vida-Loca-Miniature-Shetlands/256781301025853


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Feb 25, 2012)

You can get to my page from my website. www.LittleBittyBritches.com

Hope to have foals April/may! Cant wait to see everyones foals!


----------



## Becky (Feb 25, 2012)

Here is my personal Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=641792283

My farm page is https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Redrock-Miniature-Horse-Farm/125182110843412

You'll find most of my farm updates on my farm page. Would love for everyone to visit! Foals will be arriving soon.


----------



## PaintNminis (Feb 25, 2012)

My Farm Page




http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001845717389#!/pages/Desert-Realm-Miniature-Horses/151445784886535

Personal Page



http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/profile.php?id=1422024055


----------



## frostedpineminis (Feb 25, 2012)

Ok, I think that I "liked" all your pages so far!!


----------



## targetsmom (Feb 25, 2012)

We have our cam up already but I haven't listed it yet because it needs explaining!! Our 4-H Club is watching and learning so I may start using the chat board on here to provide updates. Our first mare is due March 23, and the next one 3 weeks later and the last one 10 days after that - so all three within about a month. For now, the cam is on the stall that all three share as part of a run-in, with more shelter outside the stall, plus their turnout. So a lot of the time the stall is empty, but may have as many as 3 quite pregnant mares in it! They are: Toffee (bay & white), Mira (gray), and Sox (black & white), in order of due dates.

Cam link: http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=ontarget


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Feb 25, 2012)

Here is my personal page:

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1172460008

And our farm page:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Maple-Hollow-Farm/236449937511

I try to keep both pages very well updated along with our website!


----------



## Wings (Feb 25, 2012)

I think I liked everything above





No farm page yet, still need to set it up! I'll post it here when it is.


----------



## supaspot (Feb 25, 2012)

here is my personal page

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1074572782

and here is my farm page ..I just started it tonight

https://www.facebook.com/CelticmistMiniatureHorses


----------



## Kendra (Feb 25, 2012)

Here's mine, even though I know you already have it Nicki! ;-)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Circle-J-Ranches-Miniature-Horses/125179066882

I only need 10 more likes to reach 300!

Off to like everyone elses!


----------



## Lori W (Feb 25, 2012)

Here's our farm page: https://www.facebook.com/waywardwindsminiatures?sk=wall&filter=1#!/waywardwindsminiatures?sk=wall&filter=1

And my personal page: https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/profile.php?id=100000038233577

We also keep our website up to date, too.


----------



## kaykay (Feb 25, 2012)

I like Facebook but its getting as bad as myspace used to be. Tonight I log on and see porn videos on all my horse friends walls. Real nice. Apparently the hackers are at work again.

Between the hackers, viruses and Facebook FCC issues (for privacy violations) I have about had enough.


----------



## frostedpineminis (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes, facebook can be a bit of a bother I agree, but when you have friends all over the world, it is nice to see what is going on. I like to see pictures of my friends visit to spain or there new house in australia or announcements and pictures of weddings and babies. I love my email as well but I cannot email 150 people on a regular basis to see what is happening with them.

I use my email often plus I am on here...more than I should be lol and I am on facebook as things are always changing! I like logging on and seeing peoples pride and joy when a new babies born or they purchase the stallion or mare of their dreams and they just want to scream it to the world as I want to do the same. I get a lot of my "mini" fix here on the forum but not everyone I know is here, especially farms in my area, but they all seem to be on facebook.

Kay and Diane, I have been on both of your websites and I will be back again, you can bet on it and of course will be here to learn from you both, wether you are facebook users or not!





And Kendra, of course I have yours lol, I think I visit way too often, and it cost me haha lets hope you make it to 300 soon!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2012)

Here is our farm page:

https://www.facebook.com/wescofarms


----------



## K.C. Lunde (Feb 26, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/kaycee.lunde#!/pages/Lunde-Miniature-Horses/125185304192227

LUNDE MINIATURE HORSES

So excited to do updates, and of course the addition of my exciting stallion


----------



## CheyAut (Feb 27, 2012)

Hopefully my links work...

My personal page http://www.facebook.com/CheyAut

My farm page http://www.facebook.com/CheyAut#!/CheyAutRanch


----------

